# On trail tire repair



## BamaSam (Sep 3, 2011)

I was curious to learn the different methods everyone uses to repair a flat out on the trail as far as breaking the tire down, tools used etc.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I use plugs and either my C02 kit or my can of flat-fix to air back up. A guy I ride with has a mini compressor if needed. However if I am way out on the trail, I alway have my 8-ply Baja radials on so I never have issues.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah plugs are a good handy tool to have around. I even use them on truck tires in a pinch..


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

I Always have tire plugs and an air compressor with me. Also a good quality ratchet strap will help you re-seat the bead of a tire.


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

I keep plugs and a compressor also. But I also keep a can of ether and a lighter. Spray only 2 puffs of ether inside the tire, then spray a trail about 1 foot long and light the trail. It will pop my outlaws back on the wheel. Trick is only 2 quick sprays and take the tire off. I've seen guys catch stuff on fire or blow the wheel 3 foot in the air. Go on Youtube under setting a tirebead with ether and it has plenty of guys doing it wrong and right. Good Luck!


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Like mentioned I also carry a tire repair kit with plugs and co2 and a small air compressor . One night while riding with a buddy in Northern Ontario we were trying to get to a gas station to fill up so we could make it home(had about 100km run back home) and I got a flat ( running zillas at the time) , not sure what I ran over , but it was right between the lugs and was a huge hole , we used 8 plugs to get it sealed up . Made it to the gas station just as the owner was leaving for the night , he was good enough to turn the pumps back on and fill us up , gave him a few extra bucks for helping us out and we proceeded home from there .


----------



## EDinFL (Sep 2, 2011)

I always have plugs and an air compressor with me, let me ask this...I had a problem the other week with loosing air out the bead, any ideas on fixing that.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

EDinFL said:


> I always have plugs and an air compressor with me, let me ask this...I had a problem the other week with loosing air out the bead, any ideas on fixing that.


I break them down, clean up the beed and the wheel and if I see any deep scratches or gouges I just use beed sealer when going back together. Works great and helps keep the beed in place at low pressures.


----------



## EDinFL (Sep 2, 2011)

Thats what I tried, bead was real dirty, didn't have bead sealer though. Thanks. This was with my 5 year old stock tires...Badlands.


----------

